# It's going to snow tomorrow night....



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

In 2010 I had surgery, so now every time the weather is going to turn bad my incision sites ache. They're hurting now, so I went to check the weather...






I think it runs in the family, because my dad has the same problems. Anyone else have it?


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 11, 2012)

Arthritis everywhere! Yup I can predict the weather too! My hubby thinks i'm nuts! He came home today and said his friend told him snow tomorrow! I said yeah, so, I coulda told you that this morning!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 11, 2012)

My sciatica started yesterday so snow and damp conditions coming - I'm getting old and grumpy too


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

My DH has a three level spinal fusion.  He's a walking Barameter.    Even temperature changes affect his legs.   He's also been told he has arthritis throughout his body.

With the 50 degree weather now and rain and in two days we are going to be in a freeze, DH has known this for a while now.  Crazy weather and DH has the worse pain and ache going into winter.  That's when it really flares up.  Cold and damp.  Not good.  

K


----------



## secuono (Jan 12, 2012)

I have bad migraines when there is a strong rain storm coming, rarely if its snow. Never even have a headache otherwise[unless I manage to hit my head on a rail or something].


----------

